# nuts



## nickie (Mar 4, 2010)

Does anyone know the best nuts to eat? Ive been told walnuts but im not to sure, i esp like them crunched up on top of jelly and yogurt for a treat plus i dont feel so much like im at a childs tea party!


----------



## Steff (Mar 4, 2010)

Nuts are fine in small amounts. walnuts are good., even having a small amount of roasted ones would be ok but no more then a handfull.Of course id stay clear of salted ones


----------



## Peter C (Mar 4, 2010)

nickie said:


> Does anyone know the best nuts to eat? Ive been told walnuts but im not to sure, i esp like them crunched up on top of jelly and yogurt for a treat plus i dont feel so much like im at a childs tea party!



We've been told T2s need a fistful of mixed nuts a day. Almonds, walnuts, brazils, redskin peanuts etc Macadamias are said to have the best content of "good oils" but they are expensive.
I just get a decent pack of redskin peanuts as a base and mix in a bag of mixed nuts ( morrisons). last time I chucked in a small bag of pumpkin seeds as well.


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 4, 2010)

And don't be like me! I buy a 300g pack of mixed nuts and dried fruit for snacking purposes, but end up chomping thru the lot in one day!

Mmmmm. I know there's an opened pack in the cupboard right now .......

See ya! (I'm off ....)

p.s. I've got big hands too!


----------



## nickie (Mar 4, 2010)

I was only having nuts once a week allways thought should stay clear of them really but a handful a day is really good news  Now i wish i had big hands!


----------

